# Two more hummer shots



## pgm860 (Oct 24, 2003)

I just love these birds. I won't bore you folks with more (unless I get a shot of the male) but here are two from today.


















Thanks
Praveen.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Wow, superb detail in your pictures...one of my favorites also. I doubt you're boring anyone here with such beautiful pictures. Thanks for sharing.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What stunning pictures! Not boring at all!

Your camera sees so much better then the human eye, its amazing.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## birdmanone (Feb 19, 2007)

*Sharp Images*

What kind of camera are you using? Very good res and very sharp! 
Birdmanone


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Praveen...

Your pictures are simply outstanding!! 

I haven't seen better pictures in Bird Magazines! Have you thought of submitting your pictures to be published? Or ARE you a professional?

Thank you for posting and we will NEVER be bored with high quality/definition pictures to be able to meet your hummers up close and personal!

Shi


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Fantastic pics. I am sure you're not boring anybody here.

Reti


----------



## pgm860 (Oct 24, 2003)

*Some info about the equipment.*



mr squeaks said:


> Hi Praveen...
> 
> Your pictures are simply outstanding!!
> 
> ...


I'm by no means a professional. I am a very serious hobby photographer though. I have had my pictures published in magazines before, but mostly I donate the pictures to causes that can help educate people on saving our natural resources and being good stewards of the land. I love taking pictures of things that most people just walk by without noticing the beauty.

As for equipment, well I use a very high end digital SLR camera (Nikon D2X) and have a plethora of lenes. The Hummingbird shots were with a 18-200 mm zoom lens, I have a 80-400 zoom for other birds shots, a 60 mm macro, a 600mm prime focus lens (it weighs about 7 lbs) for times when I am going to go to a bird sanctuary and camp out in a hide. Finally for the Astro pictures on my web site I use a film camera (Pentax ME Super) and a 10 inch Meade telescope (Focal length 4000 mm). I've been into photography since I was about 6 years old, so for about 40 years.

Glad you folks enjoy the images, I love taking them.

Thanks
Praveen.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Praveen - bore? Never!

Absolutely stunning shots. Please keep it up.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Praveen,

If you are not a professional, then I don't know what a professional is!!

Always enjoy your absolutely beautiful pictures.

Wonderful to see such closeups of the hummingbirds....I don't get to see them too often and the few times I do are so brief. So, this is a real treat.

Thanks
Linda


----------

